# Crown Molding



## SHAWNPAINTS (Dec 13, 2006)

:thumbup: Im going to be doing some crown molding in my house. I would like to start getting into that also. I have alot of homes that people ask me about crown molding and I really don't have any info for them. Do any of you have an idea what you would charge for install if you do crown molding? Just trying to expand my horizon when I'm on a job site. Thanks again. And also, wheres the best place to buy crown molding?


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

We only do a small amount of crown, maybe 4-5 per year as an add-on. Two little things I could point out are; 1. Have the compound mitre saw that can swing both ways, or you invert and flip all day. 2. Purchase a foot of each of the different crown that your supplier keeps typically on hand at all times as your samples to show the customer. Drill a hole through the top, and loop em' all together. Every time you go, keep your eye on any costs increases. If you wanted to be really eager, you could premake (glue) a small outside & inside sample of the different kinds of crown you use, makes it easier to hold up and let the customer decide which one they want. 

Price wise, i'm still a fan of the x amount for each linear foot plus a straight amount per each corner. for install.
- add the prep (hole fill & caulk) / LFT
- add the coatings / LFT

Perhaps ask yourself at this point, how long does it take you to hang crown in a typical room from start (estimate / materials pick up / setup) ...to... Packing up the last tool at the end.

I can relate to your crown questions at this point as I never hang it enough to get a really good feel for it. Most times I feel like I start from scratch every time I do it. 

Good luck!


----------



## SHAWNPAINTS (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you for reply. Does any regular hardware store sell it or does it have to be ordered? I guess I could go to Home Depot and see. Thanks again. Do you know if they charge by the foot? If so, could you give me a couple of prices? Thanks again.


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

We tried to install some one time it was a nightmare. The house was 30 years old and the ceilings floated and left huge gaps. To big to fill with caulk. Never again did we attempt it


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Crown is tough
I don't shy away from any molding except crown
I'll do it, but not well or quickly, and I'm not making any money on it
But I'll do a room or two to Git Er Done and make money on the painting etc.

I'd stay away from the Depot, the good stuff is hard enough to work with
The cheap stuff is worse
Find a lumberyard or two and check out the pieces
Well worth a few extra bucks for the good stuff

Stay away from cheap saws too
A really good one is pretty important, and can make all the difference

Practice on your house and time yourself
That'll give you an idea of what's involved, and what you'll need to charge


----------



## SHAWNPAINTS (Dec 13, 2006)

Are there any good sites that show you a little on how to install? Maybe some tips and stuff? Thanks.


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

Do a Google search for 'how to cut install crown molding' and you'll find a ton of sites. Read through several. Also read over how to cope your inside corner joints. Here's one line I found on that in my favorites... http://www.doityourself.com/stry/copingbetterfit


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

Danahy said:


> We only do a small amount of crown, maybe 4-5 per year as an add-on. Two little things I could point out are; 1. Have the compound mitre saw that can swing both ways, or you invert and flip all day. 2. Purchase a foot of each of the different crown that your supplier keeps typically on hand at all times as your samples to show the customer. Drill a hole through the top, and loop em' all together. Every time you go, keep your eye on any costs increases. If you wanted to be really eager, you could premake (glue) a small outside & inside sample of the different kinds of crown you use, makes it easier to hold up and let the customer decide which one they want.
> 
> Price wise, i'm still a fan of the x amount for each linear foot plus a straight amount per each corner. for install.
> - add the prep (hole fill & caulk) / LFT
> ...


Have to agree with this completely!!! Have done a few crown jobs here in the resent past, and if you don't do them all the time, it is like re-learning all over again!! As far as the saw, if your going to be doing anything over 5", invest in a nice 16" compound mitre saw, a must for the bigger crown. Also, a crown mitre jig might be worth the trouble too....helps you to get your angle and tilt of the moulding. The two jobs i have done resently, i charged $5 per linear ft., just installed, not counting filling and caulk. That can be whatever you feel it's worth to you time wise. This was a pretty cut and dry install as well, straight runs, standard corners....good luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

LennyV-NHSNOLA said:


> Do a Google search for 'how to cut install crown molding' and you'll find a ton of sites. Read through several. Also read over how to cope your inside corner joints. Here's one line I found on that in my favorites... http://www.doityourself.com/stry/copingbetterfit


Just checked it out. Good info. :thumbsup:


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

Or they have the new crown molding "systems" with pre molded inside and outside corners so you only have to cut the lengths in between.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

The learning curve for crown is going to be just like the learning curve for you to become the painter you are. How long has it taken you to get to a level where you were a pro at painting? It's going to take about the same amount of time since you are talking about finish carpentry. You're basically talking about becoming profiecient at another career, but if you really enjoy doing trim then why not. There are 2 classes of trim, paint grade and stain grade, start with paint grade and work your way up to stain grade. There is also simple trim and built up, some crown can be 5-6 pieces of trim applied to create complicated reveals. 

The very best resource you will ever find is Wayne Drake, he is the Myron Ferguson (drywall guru) of trim. He has a website http://www.compoundmiter.com, and the best thing you could ever do for yourself if you want to tackle crown is to buy his book and his angle finder. He has step-by-step instructions on every technique from the moron level to the top of the food chain level trim carpenter. Lots of pictures, and most importantly he is great at explaining the hows and whys of what you are doing. You also get a miter and saw angle reference sheet which you can't really install crown without.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> The learning curve for crown is going to be just like the learning curve for you to become the painter you are. How long has it taken you to get to a level where you were a pro at painting? It's going to take about the same amount of time since you are talking about finish carpentry. You're basically talking about becoming profiecient at another career, but if you really enjoy doing trim then why not. There are 2 classes of trim, paint grade and stain grade, start with paint grade and work your way up to stain grade. There is also simple trim and built up, some crown can be 5-6 pieces of trim applied to create complicated reveals.
> 
> The very best resource you will ever find is Wayne Drake, he is the Myron Ferguson (drywall guru) of trim. He has a website http://www.compoundmiter.com, and the best thing you could ever do for yourself if you want to tackle crown is to buy his book and his angle finder. He has step-by-step instructions on every technique from the moron level to the top of the food chain level trim carpenter. Lots of pictures, and most importantly he is great at explaining the hows and whys of what you are doing. You also get a miter and saw angle reference sheet which you can't really install crown without.


:w00t: "from the moron level to the top of the food chain level"

Now that's the kind of subtle humour that I look for in posts. :thumbsup:


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

*Can be a money maker*

There is a guy in my area that is the only after market installer of crown. He made almost 800k last year alone. Good thing is I get mentioned for all the repaints. Thats my tip for the day.:thumbsup:


----------



## LI Rich (Aug 19, 2004)

While we're primarily a painting co., we do lots of crown and other types of mouldings. Good idea to try it on your home- there's a reason some shy away from it. Keep in mind that crown is tough and almost every job you do will have unique challenges. Therefore, you should hone your skills before offering it as a service. But I can tell you this - in my case, crown is defintely a money maker. In fact, this year I'll be be aggressively marketing moulding installs. Be sure to sell the fact that you not only install moulding, but "professionally" finish it as well. I recently sold a job where we installed crown, base and chair rail, then sold the customer on adding an antique finish. $$

Good luck!


----------



## SHAWNPAINTS (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you all for the info. I have done a couple of rooms in peoples house's with chair molding and I have to say it has almost paid as much as the paint. Thanks again to everyone. And again, this site is awesome.


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

We charge $6 a foot plus $45 per each corner- inside or outside. Yesterday my friend and I hung a two piece crown (an inverted base and 5 inch crown) in my foyer. 20' tall 15x17. We finished it in about 6 hours. I would have charged $1600 for the work including the materials which cost- $420.
Crown takes a lot of time to learn. Inside 45's should not be cut on a 45 they should be coped. Once you learn how to cope you will find quick profits. Like you said- chair rail is the most profitable molding to install. 
Good luck with your new venture-
Kevin


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

has anyone used that copemaster machine? it looks good on the website, but ?? from what I've read its a fast way to cope..


Mac.


----------

